# Hood scoops



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Where do i find the 05-06 hood for an 04?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is an after market Banshee Ram Air Hood that should work, your dealer should be able to order the oem 05/06 hood for you.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Here is an after market Banshee Ram Air Hood that should work, your dealer should be able to order the oem 05/06 hood for you.


But he'll pay out the a$$ if he doen't order one from a dealer/part distributor like Fred Beans on the east coast or Dublin Motor Sports on the west coast. I've bought GTO parts from both for way less then my local dealerships would sell them.

You can also get a fiberglass or carbon fiber version of the 05/06 hood from Gravana if you want to reduce the weight. My Woodward hood is also from Gravana.


----------



## Walked (Jun 22, 2006)

I've got a silver 04 GTO with hoodscoops that I'm trying to trade for one without.

PM me and we can talk, maybe you can get away without spending any money


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

i got a black 06 scoop that i can sell


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Walked said:


> I've got a silver 04 GTO with hoodscoops that I'm trying to trade for one without.
> 
> PM me and we can talk, maybe you can get away without spending any money


If you had a red gto I would trade with you.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Either way, you'd have to get it painted. So the trade would be the best thing financially. I seriously doubt you could buy a hood that would be pre-painted, and if it is, it may not match.


----------

